# Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts



## SonicEdge (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey whats goin on.. i just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... i'm no stranger to modification.. but i cant seem to find many parts for this car.. just basically lookin for the basics.. intake, exhaust, chip, suspension... etc..
ive found a few chips for it.. and a few exhausts that are crazy expensive.. but thats about it.. anyone have any help for me? i'm also havin trouble finding a short shifter... HELP!!


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts (SonicEdge)*

Hey, I just posted the same thing the other week. Look up my post; a couple of fellows gave me some pretty promising links. Also there's a guy on here who is making short shifters, I think there may be one that'll work for our 200 20v's. Best of luck...what's yours like, anyhow? Mine's black with tan interior, 199k miles currently, stock and terribly pitted rims!


----------



## SonicEdge (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts (stockeasyvr6)*

yea i saw your post... it helped a little.. anyone have any other ideas? 
does anyone know if all the shifters on these cars are this sloppy? or is it just mine?


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts (SonicEdge)*

Mine is too. It would certainly be nice to tighten them up now, wouldn't it?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts (stockeasyvr6)*

I'm working on short shifters for them - the prototypes are supposed to be done "Soon" according to the machinist...whatever that means


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts (billzcat1)*

I definitely want one when they're ready...I know you have posted it, but what is the price of one?


----------



## SonicEdge (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts (billzcat1)*

i'm definitly in for a short shifter.. this shifter is aweful... 

stockeasyvr6.. you're in lancaster? i'm working in trexlertown with my cousin for the summer.. ever heard of Murray Motors?


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Just bought a '91 200 20v turbo... looking for parts (SonicEdge)*

Murray Motors? I'm not familiar with them. Are they in or near Lancaster?


----------



## SonicEdge (Jul 1, 2004)

no they're in trexlertown and hellertown.. i just looked at a map though... i was thinkin lancaster was like the next town over.. not that far away though... but nevermind


----------

